# 2.4 advantages over 2.6?

## KarlisRepsons

It is meant about Linux kernel versions. There ought to be a good reason why two kernel series are still maintained.

----------

## energyman76b

because for some people going 2.6 is too much work. Like embedded people. Or some old servers running software that is only certified (or compatible) with 2.4 series.

But don't worry too much. 2.4 will be 'dead' soon.

----------

## KarlisRepsons

Actually made me laugh...

----------

## energyman76b

why? for a long term project you can't switch kernel series easily. And 2.4 is proven and has only a few bugs left - which for some is more important than nifty features. It also has a smaller memory footprint which in the embedded world is much more important than speed.

----------

## i92guboj

I highly doubt that 2.4 is going to die anytime soon. Linus himself said not too long ago that 2.6 is a solid base to build upon, and that there are no plans for any major refactoring like 2.8 or 3.x. So, 2.6 is the future for now, and 2.4 is in mainteinance mode. No major work is done on it, but bugfixes and some stuff is being done on it regularly. The latest release is from 5 days ago:

http://www.eu.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/

Embedded stuff greatly benefits from 2.4 kernel, and any machine that's short on ram. A great example on how good it can do is Damn Small Linux, a great distro that runs very well on very old hardware.

----------

## energyman76b

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=122379494502289&w=2

and:

http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=122627450512862&w=2

----------

## szczerb

If using 2.4 made you laugh, then I must tell you that freesco uses 2.0.39  :Smile: 

http://www.freesco.org/index.php?id=o

BTW For those who never heard about it, freesco is a livefloppy   :Laughing:  router distribution with very easy configuration through a powerfull wizard.

----------

## energyman76b

I don't even try to imagine all the security holes ...

----------

## szczerb

From this:

 *Quote:*   

> The specially modified 2.0.39 Linux kernel has an increased masq table and the icmp leak patch for security as well as many other patches to enhance it's abilities.

 I'm guessing that they (at least try to) keep an eye on that.

And BTW it's really great if you have a spare 486 and need a basic home router (with time, dhcp, http, ftp, dns and ssh servers). Without a HDD it's easy to have a really quiet box (as in "I don't here it from the other end of the same room").

----------

## krinn

You might laugthing at it like an old piece of crap thing, but kernel 2.4 are also use for clustering. Not sure you will still laught seeing a poor 2.4 cluster vs your shiny new computer with latest 2.6 on it.

And not all users upgrade there kernel to get security fix, patch are here for that. Upgrading a kernel to fix a security hole is more dangerous, going to a newer version that might introduce stability/other security holes...

----------

## KarlisRepsons

You all understood me wrong. I was laughing about that attitude "will die soon". 

Still, if I would try building workstation on 2.4, latest hardware / lack of user features would bit me, wouldn't they?

----------

## energyman76b

well, 2.4 really will die soon. Read the links.

----------

## Carnildo

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> I don't even try to imagine all the security holes ...

 

Very few, actually.  The nice thing about how long Linux kernels are maintained for is that it shakes most of the bugs out.  2.0.39 may not support recent hardware or OS techniques, but what it does support, it supports very well.

----------

